# Kuhn GA4100TH rotary rake??



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Found a used kuhn GA4100TH that seems to be in good shape. I can't find anything on them really is there any major changes from the new kuhn rakes that are the same size? Also anyone know what there working width is?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

13'5" working width.

Quad axle.

10 Tine arms.

4 Tines per arm.

Non removeable arms (I think).

Lift cylinder on rotor and leveling cylinder on tongue.

I think the current model that specs close is a GA4220TH. It has 11 arms vs. 10. I don't think there is much difference.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey thanks for the info!! It looks great in the pics but is there anything special I should look for?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Always count on krone1 for having the "scoop" on the comp....


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

A question that has always baffled me!

Why does Kuhn make their larger rotary rakes deliver to the right, instead of to the left, like their smaller ones?

A lot of us work our fields in a "clockwise" pattern, while the larger rakes would dictate a "counter clockwise" pattern!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The GA4100TH is a left hand delivery rake. The GA4220TH is a right hand delivery.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay then, why would anyone make a right hand delivery, unless it was paired, like the twin rotor center delivery rakes? I just cant see any advantage to right hand delivery! :huh:

As Desi would say, "Somebody got a lotta 'splainin' to do!" 

JMHO, Dave


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Our single rotor rakes are all left hand delivery. The SW710T is right hand delivery and the SW807T and SW810T is right hand delivery.

I think someone should come up with a rake where the rotors would turn either direction! Then you could do center delivery or side delivery to either side.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My ga 6000 is left hand delivery, I wish I could swing it to the right or left, that would be best for me.....think the newer ones do that, my pocketbook won't allow it....


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Last year upgraded Kuhn 3200 to Kuhn 4220. Choice between Kuhn 4220 and krone T38, not quite comparing apples to apples. Flipped the proverbial two headed coin. I called heads so I chose the Kuhn rake because of better (bigger) specs. Would have enjoyed the krone rake because it would match my Tedder. Maybe krone1 can get me an even swap with a T42? Just thinking out loud.

BTW, had to switch from using my left side brain to the right side when I bought the Kuhn 4220. Little weird at first.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

We'll I bought the rake I think I'm really gonna like it...seems to be very low acreage too so I'm happy!


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats! You will like it.


----------

